# Monterey Jack Cheese



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I'm planning on making Monterey Jack Cheese with homemade rennet without any expensive starters in the future. Unfortunately, The Encyclopedia of Country Living didn't cover it.

I just want to hand-copy it down so it'll be ready by the time I'm able to make it. 

This is the result of my google homework: homemade monterey jack cheese without starter - Google Search


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You have to kill a young calf and harvest the rennet from its stomach. Are you mentally ready to do that?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You have to have at least two gallons of milk and all the appropriate equipment. 

Making hard cheeses is a huge project. I made a two pound cheese yesterday. HOURS of work. Not worth it. 

I am going back to making yogurt and soft cheese.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Starters (cultures) are absolutely necessary if you want to make a specific cheese. They aren’t all that expensive. 

Some purchased statures can be cultured an used long term, but if bad bacteria contaminates your culture, it is nasty.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't try making cheese in a bathtub like some videos show. It can make you really sick or kill you.

Instead of trying to learn how to make cheese when you don't know how to cook, why don't you learn about the history of cheese making? You can learn about the different milks, different styles, cheese caves, waxing cheese, cheese cloths, uses of cheese, etc. The history of cheese in very interesting and I think you would benefit from learning why and how cheese came into such widespread use.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Don't try making cheese in a bathtub like some videos show. It can make you really sick or kill you.
> 
> Instead of trying to learn how to make cheese when you don't know how to cook, why don't you learn about the history of cheese making? You can learn about the different milks, different styles, cheese caves, waxing cheese, cheese cloths, uses of cheese, etc. The history of cheese in very interesting and I think you would benefit from learning why and how cheese came into such widespread use.


I'm writing the recipes I want to make in the future. That's why I posted things like this in the first place.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Then let us know that you understand her point. She was talking about sanitation during the cheesemaking process. Without sanitation, you will kill your customers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You didn’t answer my question about killing a calf and cutting out its stomach.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You didn’t answer my question about killing a calf and cutting out its stomach.


The answer to your question is no. I will not try it out for the 1st time if you give me all the money in the world.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Well, then. That could be a limiting factor on your cheese making.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Well, then. That could be a limiting factor on your cheese making.


So there's no way on making monterey jack cheese without any online store-bought starters and rennet?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Is Jack cheese the same as Monterey Jack cheese?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Is Jack cheese the same as Monterey Jack cheese?


Yes. Cheddar jack is cheddar and monterey jack combined. Pepper jack is monterey jack cheese with hot peppers added.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

This is what I found from The Encyclopedia of Country Living:


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)




----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

From the 50th anniversary of The Encyclopedia of Country Living: Pg.800 - 805


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

First of all, I have never made cheese at home. I have no desire to make my own cheese. I have no dairy animals and currently do not wish to have dairy animals.

But I have found that Carla Emery spent years writing, rewriting and simplifying her instructions. She had feedback from thousands of readers that tried her recipies. Cheesemaking is a long and complicated process. And as I told you before, a lot of the instructions will be difficult to understand until you have mastered the very basics of cooking.

You can't learn to drive without ever having seen a car. You can't learn to cook without learning how to use a stove. I know you want to learn about making complicated recipes, but you really have to learn how to boil water first.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> First of all, I have never made cheese at home. I have no desire to make my own cheese. I have no dairy animals and currently do not wish to have dairy animals.
> 
> But I have found that Carla Emery spent years writing, rewriting and simplifying her instructions. She had feedback from thousands of readers that tried her recipies. Cheesemaking is a long and complicated process. And as I told you before, a lot of the instructions will be difficult to understand until you have mastered the very basics of cooking.
> 
> You can't learn to drive without ever having seen a car. You can't learn to cook without learning how to use a stove. I know you want to learn about making complicated recipes, but you really have to learn how to boil water first.


I understand that. I'm just writing recipes so I can be ready to do it once I mastered the basics. I prefer to get recipes written down so I can make it once I'm at that level. That's just how I am.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerryberry,
Please do not post pictures of recipes. Most of us have that book.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerryberry,
> Please do not post pictures of recipes. Most of us have that book.


It's on Pg. 800 to 805.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did you have a question about it?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Did you have a question about it?


About how to Monterey jack cheese? Yes. My group home just don't like the idea of buying anything food-related online.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t understand the question.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don’t understand the question.


About how to make Monterey Jack cheese without a $15 starter nor rennet tablets? Yes. I want to be free from any store in general.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> About how to make Monterey Jack cheese without a $15 starter nor rennet tablets? Yes. I want to be free from any store in general.


You use a piece of a very young calf's stomach. I believe Alice gave you this link a while ago.




__





How to Make Natural Rennet from Animals and Plants


Making homemade rennet from animals and plants, the history and how to use these rennet recipes




www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You use a piece of a very young calf's stomach. I believe Alice gave you this link a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about the starter for the Monterey Jack cheese?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

They do make vegetable-based ones but I have no idea how well they work in comparison.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What starter? Can you post a picture of just that section? My book is under a pile of stuff which I can't move right now.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> What starter? Can you post a picture of just that section? My book is under a pile of stuff which I can't move right now.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Jerryberry said:


> View attachment 110764


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

altair said:


> They do make vegetable-based ones but I have no idea how well they work in comparison.


Ok.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hmmm, I would guess you could use a yogurt culture but you would still have to buy it from a store or mail order company. I don't know what the Amish use for their cheese.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Hmmm, I would guess you could use a yogurt culture but you would still have to buy it from a store or mail order company. I don't know what the Amish use for their cheese.


How would the Amish make Monterey Jack cheese?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe learn how to produce electric. Cause California is turning off electric.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have not watched this video so I don't know what starter he uses.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I have not watched this video so I don't know what starter he uses.


He used mesophilic culture M030.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> He used mesophilic culture M030.


So where did he get the culture?

Your end product is determined by the type of culture you use.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cheesemaking.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, you are fretting about the so-called expense. You use VERY SMALL AMOUNTS of purchased culture and rennet. The expense is minimal. Also, if the group home doesn’t want to purchase the supplies, the whole discussion is futile.

If this is part of your plan for the future, it doesn’t matter what the group home wants to do, either.

We don’t appear to have any Amish folks on the forum to answer your questions.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

__





Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



docs.google.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, you are fretting about the so-called expense. You use VERY SMALL AMOUNTS of purchased culture and rennet. The expense is minimal. Also, if the group home doesn’t want to purchase the supplies, the whole discussion is futile.
> 
> If this is part of your plan for the future, it doesn’t matter what the group home wants to do, either.
> 
> We don’t appear to have any Amish folks on the forum to answer your questions.


Ok.


----------

